# biopsy for hirshsprungs disease...



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

anyone had this test? my son's pediatrician knows about my issues and thinks they need to do this test... what is it like?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry lorilou cant help you there, but im sure someone can help, good luck


----------

